# Sàn gỗ AWood AD140x24 wood



## khosango (30/10/21)

*Mẫu Awood AD140x24 Wood* chỉ lót Sàn Gỗ Ngoài Trời khu vực nhà vườn, ốp tường, trang trí cổng, làm hàng rào.
*Bạn tham khảo giá và các mẫu tại đây:* Sàn Gỗ Ngoài Trời
Dùng lót sàn khu vực dùng chung tần suất sử dụng cao và lót sàn công cộng: khách sạn, resort, cà phê, công viên và những nơi thương mại.
Mẫu AD140x24 Wood chuyên trị sàn ban công, sàn sân vườn và tiểu cảnh - Sàn ngoài trời giá rẻ nhất của AWood
AD140x24 Wood dùng xương 50x15 và chốt kết nối ngắn chân.
Sử dụng tốt cho cả hai mặt rãnh nhỏ và rãnh to tùy thích, tuy nhiên việc kết hợp cùng lúc sử dụng cả hai kiểu bề mặt lại chờ ý tưởng của nhà tư vấn thiết kế. Bạn có thể sử dụng một mặt nào đó đến khi không còn thích thì quay mặt còn lại và nhận được mặt sàn luôn mới.



*(Gía có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm )*
Sàn gỗ AWood AD140x24 Wood
Nhà sản xuất: AWOOD
Mã sản phẩm: AD140x24 Wood
Tình trạng: Còn hàng
Trọng lượng: 2,50kg
Kích thước (L x W x H): 2400mm x 140mm x 24mm

*Công ty chuyên phân phối sản phẩm:* sàn gỗ, sàn nhựa, ốp trần nhà, ốp tường, giấy dán tường, vải dán tường, tranh dán tường, thảm trải sàn, xốp dán tường, sàn gỗ nhà tắm, lam che nắng.

*Kho sàn gỗ Tô Hiến Thành*
243/1/33 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, TP.HCM
Hotline sẵn sàn tư vấn cho bạn: 091 8888 965


----------

